# what year is this master x light?



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

hi all,

i got this bike a couple months and getting the bug of components being period correct. i therefore wanted to see if there was a way i could find out what year the frame is. any way i can tell?

the initial things i want to change are:
- it currently has shimano components and i wanted to switch it over to campy groupset. 
- it also has an old looking seatpost that i wanted to swap out

any suggestions?

thanks.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

you don't want to sell that to me by chance?


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

no sorry.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

What I find interesting about this frame is that the lower head tube lug is painted and the upper is chromed. Plus you have a number hanger.

Where did you buy this frame?


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

i bought it from a lawyer up in norcal. he had it built up from a frameset that he purchased from a pro that was selling off his stuff who also resides in norcal.


----------

